# Negative rep



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 19, 2010)

When I'm adding rep to someone for a post, why am I only allowed the approve option? If someone makes a stupid, stupid post I want to be able to choose "I disapprove" or "I disagree" and add a red block to that posters reputation. Come on, I bet there are ALOT of posts around here you dislike. Hell, you could even negative rep me right now! Say that my idea is fucking stupid without having to post it publicly.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 19, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> When I'm adding rep to someone for a post, why am I only allowed the approve option? If someone makes a stupid, stupid post I want to be able to choose "I disapprove" or "I disagree" and add a red block to that posters reputation. Come on, I bet there are ALOT of posts around here you dislike. Hell, you could even negative rep me right now! Say that my idea is fucking stupid without having to post it publicly.



Nevermind. I was told to play nice with the other kids.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 20, 2010)

i should be able to negative rep this thread


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 20, 2010)

Because we don't want negative rep here - if you have nothing nice to say, then you don't. You can reply to people in thread, within the rules, and that should be enough. 

Webmaster sets the rules - no negative rep. Using the rep system to leave negative comments/insults is also breaking the rules and will result in infractions if reported to mods.


----------



## jenboo (Feb 20, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Because we don't want negative rep here -* if you have nothing nice to say, then you don't*. You can reply to people in thread, within the rules, and that should be enough.
> 
> Webmaster sets the rules - no negative rep. Using the rep system to leave negative comments/insults is also breaking the rules and will result in infractions if reported to mods.



Haahaa, which website are you on AnnMarie? Certainly not dimensions which is a cesspool of negativity


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 20, 2010)

jenboo said:


> Haahaa, which website are you on AnnMarie? Certainly not dimensions which is a cesspool of negativity



Nice to see you helping to improve it.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 20, 2010)

I am negative repping both of you


----------



## Carrie (Feb 20, 2010)

I just rated this thread one star, for terrible, and while no one else will see it, _I _feel a little bit better. Like I've made a difference.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 20, 2010)

There is enough negativity out there in cyberspace and in the world in general. Why add to it?

No negative rep.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 20, 2010)

edit: rippleballs


----------



## kayrae (Feb 20, 2010)

And now I'm going to negative rep and ban you.


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 20, 2010)

The evidence from research suggests that positive reinforcement works better than negative. That's one of the reasons that civilized societies don't beat their children or their animals anymore, don't execute their criminals (sorry USA...but this means you), and also reward your workers (capitalism) rather than punish them (the commies). 

I think it's unfortunate if this isn't obvious to you, because it suggests you might come from a place where rewards aren't easy to come by. People should be nice to one another. Remember what Lincoln said in BILL & TEDs EXCELLENT ADVENTURE?

"Be excellent to one another....and PARTY ON DUDES!"


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 20, 2010)

Passive-aggressive rep is a viable option for today's young cranky forum-poster...especially if you say "Ha-HA!" when you click enter!


----------



## Weeze (Feb 20, 2010)

Behave Krissy.


----------



## TotallyReal (Feb 20, 2010)

Great thread! Good posts.


----------



## Leonard (Feb 20, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> People should be nice to one another.



_Should_, but aren't. Let me play devil's advocate here for a second. 

Maybe the reason there's so much negativity at Dimensions is because there is no "negative rep" option, no easy, one-click outlet for negative feelings. I know there have been plenty of times when I've repped someone instead of writing a "Hey, that was and awesome post!" post. Why? It was easier. Maybe if the people who currently write vitriolic rants or take catty personal jibes when they dislike a post or poster had a "negative rep" button to push instead, there wouldn't be so many derailed threads and ridiculous flame wars.

Just sayin'.


----------



## steve-aka (Feb 20, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Because we don't want negative rep here - if you have nothing nice to say, then you don't. You can reply to people in thread, within the rules, and that should be enough.
> 
> Webmaster sets the rules - no negative rep. Using the rep system to leave negative comments/insults is also breaking the rules and will result in infractions if reported to mods.



I negative rep this...


----------



## steve-aka (Feb 20, 2010)

krismiss said:


> Nevermind. I was told to play nice with the other kids.



Who told you this? How do you know this "person" wasn't "lying" to you? How do you know you're even real? How do even you know....er...anything?



Inquiring minds wanna know...


----------



## steve-aka (Feb 20, 2010)

kayrae said:


> i should be able to negative rep this thread



I'll negative rep you, girlie!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 20, 2010)

jenboo said:


> Haahaa, which website are you on AnnMarie? Certainly not dimensions which is a cesspool of negativity



Wow!

And yet here you still are ...

Youve taken nothing positive from Dimensions? Yes there are negative people here, as there are in every walk of life. But 90% of this site is positive, vibrant, and very very helpful to big people/admirers etc. Or... do you post to add to the "cesspool of negativity"? lol

Id suggest Dimensions isnt for you, as your attitude is THE thing that is the problem with the site. 


For the record, I am against negative rep too, it sounds horrible.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 20, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> The evidence from research suggests that positive reinforcement works better than negative. That's one of the reasons that civilized societies don't beat their children or their animals anymore, don't execute their criminals (sorry USA...but this means you), and also reward your workers (capitalism) rather than punish them (the commies).
> 
> I think it's unfortunate if this isn't obvious to you, because it suggests you might come from a place where rewards aren't easy to come by. People should be nice to one another. Remember what Lincoln said in BILL & TEDs EXCELLENT ADVENTURE?
> 
> "Be excellent to one another....and PARTY ON DUDES!"



FWIW, the "positive" and "negative" in the context of behavior modification have nothing to do with "pleasant / desirable" or "unpleasant / undesirable." Positive simply means applying or giving something, while negative means to remove something. So there is positive reinforcement / punishment, and negative reinforcement / punishment. Consideration of consequences, one way or another, is how we all learn to make decisions.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont see the point in negative rep.....I mean, why have rep at all? We would all end up being neutral because everyone says things people don't agree with.

Negative rep is for people who don't know how to use the IM function.


----------



## toni (Feb 20, 2010)

krismiss said:


> Nevermind. I was told to play nice with the other kids.



Playing nice is so overrated.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Feb 20, 2010)

We're all meant to be on the same side here... Although we don't need to agree all the time.
 for everybody


----------



## Paquito (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not never going to not give this thread negative rep for not being not productive.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 20, 2010)

For those of us that Facebook, isn't silly that there isn't a dislike button already there and we have to add it?

Same principle.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 20, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> For those of us that Facebook, isn't silly that there isn't a dislike button already there and we have to add it?
> 
> Same principle.



If you disagree with something a person has written here, you can say so by responding to a thread.

Why give secretive negative rep? Are you afraid your criticism will not stand up to public scrutiny?


----------



## 99Haints (Feb 20, 2010)

As a place that's supposed to be a forum for discussion, this would make no sense. There's enough JPEGS, LOLS, and links to cloud communication already. If you want to spread some snark (which is the only thing that would be good for), why not serve it straightaway and "out of the can"? You made this thread, so typing can't be that inconvenient. But if it is, you could always play Lethal Enforcers instead. Lots of negative rep doled out in that game, very satisfying.:happy:


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 20, 2010)

Because I don't want to get warned if I go too far.

If it's in private, you can't get warned.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> Because I don't want to get warned if I go too far.
> 
> If it's in private, you can't get warned.



um, yes you can. If the other person reports it. See above comment by AM about using the rep button for negative things/snark


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 20, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> Because I don't want to get warned if I go too far.
> 
> If it's in private, you can't get warned.



*N*egative comments "snark" is best served "buffet style" for all to see- not too hot or not too cold ... just right


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 20, 2010)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> um, yes you can. If the other person reports it. See above comment by AM about using the rep button for negative things/snark



Exactly. 

There is no abusing the rep or PM system here. Any reports of abuse, aggression, harassment via either approach will get you warned, at the very least.


----------



## *Ravenous* (Feb 20, 2010)

If theres something on here that you dont like and you continue to dislike what others post...*NEWSFLASH* maybe this isn't the site for you...its ok to disagree and have a civil debate over something its another to just all together just completely dislike...


----------



## Shosh (Feb 20, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> Because I don't want to get warned if I go too far.
> 
> If it's in private, you can't get warned.



I am sensing that you have a lot of anger inside you. 

If you are worried about going too far, maybe what is best for you is to talk to a counsellor, instead of expressings those kind of feelings here.


----------



## jenboo (Feb 20, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Wow!
> 
> And yet here you still are ...
> 
> ...



I suggest you mind your own business. Maybe take a look at some of the posts (including your own) on here. You must live in the land of delusion to believe that 90% of dimensions is positive. Is suggesting someone has a bad attitude part of the vibrant, and very very helpful to big people/admirers etc or the cesspool? More towards the latter I do believe.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 20, 2010)

Negative rep? I'm all in favor of it. However, there's the old saying that, when you point at someone else, you have three fingers pointing at yourself. If it were rigged so that whenever you 'negative repped' someone, you lost three times that same rep value, things would soon reach a balance.

Oh - and when you lose all your rep, you're banned.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 20, 2010)

@hohotai 

omg, even better! I totally support that.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 20, 2010)

ding ding ding



Shosh said:


> If you disagree with something a person has written here, you can say so by responding to a thread.
> 
> *Why give secretive negative rep? Are you afraid your criticism will not stand up to public scrutiny?*


----------



## supersoup (Feb 20, 2010)

i do not understand, at all, why anyone would continue to frequent a place they think is so fucking negative. free yourself of negative energy then, clean out your bookmarks bar, and find something positive to fill your time with then.

this place is how i met my family, how i met my friends, how i met my boyfriend...i love it, even though it's going through issues right now. if it's negative for you, then you should look elsewhere for your daily dose of happy time.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 20, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Negative rep? I'm all in favor of it. However, there's the old saying that, when you point at someone else, you have three fingers pointing at yourself. If it were rigged so that whenever you 'negative repped' someone, you lost three times that same rep value, things would soon reach a balance.
> 
> Oh - and when you lose all your rep, you're banned.



There we go, thats the ticket.


----------



## jenboo (Feb 20, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i do not understand, at all, why anyone would continue to frequent a place they think is so fucking negative. free yourself of negative energy then, clean out your bookmarks bar, and find something positive to fill your time with then.
> 
> this place is how i met my family, how i met my friends, how i met my boyfriend...i love it, even though it's going through issues right now. if it's negative for you, then you should look elsewhere for your daily dose of happy time.



congratulations to you then.

*judge someone who gives a shit!* - very positive message, keep em up girl! You are making this place better for all!!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 20, 2010)

jenboo said:


> I suggest you mind your own business. Maybe take a look at some of the posts (including your own) on here. You must live in the land of delusion to believe that 90% of dimensions is positive. Is suggesting someone has a bad attitude part of the vibrant, and very very helpful to big people/admirers etc or the cesspool? More towards the latter I do believe.





jenboo said:


> congratulations to you then.
> 
> *judge someone who gives a shit!* - very positive message, keep em up girl! You are making this place better for all!!



The issue here is clearly _everyone but you_.

p.s. Appreciate the rep, but I think you missed my point.


----------



## squurp (Feb 20, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Because we don't want negative rep here - if you have nothing nice to say, then you don't. You can reply to people in thread, within the rules, and that should be enough.
> 
> Webmaster sets the rules - no negative rep. Using the rep system to leave negative comments/insults is also breaking the rules and will result in infractions if reported to mods.



Shoot, people have left plenty of negative comments on my rep - I didn't know it was against the rules!!!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2010)

There might not be negative rep here but it hasn't stopped people from leaving snarky comments. Still gets me closer to that star icon so I won't lose sleep over it.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 20, 2010)

Leonard said:


> _Should_, but aren't. Let me play devil's advocate here for a second.
> 
> Maybe the reason there's so much negativity at Dimensions is because there is no "negative rep" option, no easy, one-click outlet for negative feelings. I know there have been plenty of times when I've repped someone instead of writing a "Hey, that was and awesome post!" post. Why? It was easier. Maybe if the people who currently write vitriolic rants or take catty personal jibes when they dislike a post or poster had a "negative rep" button to push instead, there wouldn't be so many derailed threads and ridiculous flame wars.
> 
> Just sayin'.



It's a shame that rational posts such as this get lost in the rubble of "debate" here.

I post on another site that allows negative rep. My experience there is that it's a fairly effective tool in keeping conflict off the boards. Flame wars still break out, but not like what we have here.

The other thing on that forum is that, you are given a minimum amount of rep just for signing up, and if at any point you go down to zero rep, you get kicked out. Similar to hohotai's idea, with the only difference is that you don't lose your own rep for giving negative rep.

There's another thread here asking what can be done to improve Dimensions. In my opinion, the ability to give out negative rep for the things I view as plain old asshattery would be one of those ways.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 20, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> It's a shame that rational posts such as this get lost in the rubble of "debate" here.
> 
> I post on another site that allows negative rep. My experience there is that it's a fairly effective tool in keeping conflict off the boards. Flame wars still break out, but not like what we have here.
> 
> ...



Do you think that some here would abuse the system if negative rep was allowed, like they abuse everything else here?
Would it encourage those with an axe to grind to become bullies?


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Do you think that some here would abuse the system if negative rep was allowed, like they abuse everything else here?
> Would it encourage those with an axe to grind to become bullies?



There should be a set limit of how many times you can use it per week or month or something like that.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 20, 2010)

Mathias said:


> There should be a set limit of how many times you can use it per week or month or something like that.



I see the rep system as a vehicle for empowerment of others.

Empowerment V's disempowerment.

It is just not necessary to have to be negative and berate others.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 21, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> It's a shame that rational posts such as this get lost in the rubble of "debate" here.
> 
> I post on another site that allows negative rep. My experience there is that it's a fairly effective tool in keeping conflict off the boards. Flame wars still break out, but not like what we have here.
> 
> ...



I agree with both Phil and Leonard on this. Let's be real, people are negative on this site. There are often huge waves of negativity and bullying when one poster says something nasty, somebody defends themselves, and they the bully's pals all jump into the argument. Threads get derailed and some posters wind up feeling very beaten down if they don't hold a popular opinion. Allowing negative rep can be a way to "take it outside" so to speak. Even if the negative rep is obnoxious or mean, giving it still allows one on one communication and keeps threads from derailing and actually is easier on the target.


----------



## *Ravenous* (Feb 21, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I agree with both Phil and Leonard on this. Let's be real, people are negative on this site. There are often huge waves of negativity and bullying when one poster says something nasty, somebody defends themselves, and they the bully's pals all jump into the argument. Threads get derailed and some posters wind up feeling very beaten down if they don't hold a popular opinion. Allowing negative rep can be a way to "take it outside" so to speak. Even if the negative rep is obnoxious or mean, giving it still allows one on one communication and keeps threads from derailing and actually is easier on the target.



Understandable...I have to agree also


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Ravenous* said:


> Understandable...I have to agree also



I disagree.

I think it is a moot point anyway, because Conrad has said negative rep will not be allowed, and I am thankful for that.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 21, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I think it is a moot point anyway, because Conrad has said negative rep will not be allowed, and I am thankful for that.


Minds can be changed.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2010)

I think that people will still respond to both posts and via the rep system if negative rep was allowed.

This notion that people would be able to just keep negativity to the rep system is nonsense.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> Minds can be changed.



Good luck with that. Cannot see it happening.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I think it is a moot point anyway, because Conrad has said negative rep will not be allowed, and I am thankful for that.


The current system encourages well-argued (or at least well-received) posts on all sides of an issue. You get rep from people who agree with you, but aren't brought down by those who disagree. 
Adding negative-rep or un-repping would discourage posts that diverge from the majority's views. 
It'd be a different site. Perhaps better, perhaps worse. Certainly less confrontational and extreme, and very likely less interesting.

-Rusty


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Good luck with that. Cannot see it happening.



You never know though. I mean, I didn't think Hyde Park was coming back...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 21, 2010)

It's also not really hard to determine the difference between negative rep and personal attacks. The guidelines here that do not allow personal attacks and allow polite disagreement could just be carried over into rep. It could just be anything that can't be said on the board can not be said in repping or negative repping a post.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2010)

Mathias said:


> You never know though. I mean, I didn't think Hyde Park was coming back...



The rep system is whole other thing. The policy always been positive rep only.

One would think there is enough venues in which to be negative. What is to be gained by adding another?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 21, 2010)

jenboo said:


> I suggest you mind your own business. Maybe take a look at some of the posts (including your own) on here. You must live in the land of delusion to believe that 90% of dimensions is positive. Is suggesting someone has a bad attitude part of the vibrant, and very very helpful to big people/admirers etc or the cesspool? More towards the latter I do believe.



but... but... you posted on a public forum, so it is my business.  You called the site a cesspool of negativity, I only asked why you are here then if you believe its so bad. I wasnt being negative Why are you so angry? and why are you here?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 21, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i do not understand, at all, why anyone would continue to frequent a place they think is so fucking negative. free yourself of negative energy then, clean out your bookmarks bar, and find something positive to fill your time with then.
> 
> this place is how i met my family, how i met my friends, how i met my boyfriend...i love it, even though it's going through issues right now. if it's negative for you, then you should look elsewhere for your daily dose of happy time.



Thankyou! and hear, hear!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 21, 2010)

Mathias said:


> You never know though. I mean, I didn't think Hyde Park was coming back...



Well Mathias surely you recognize that some individuals on Dims want to be able to practice being snide, passive aggressive, snarky, and rude in public and not worry about being hidden in the rep system.


----------



## toni (Feb 21, 2010)

Shosh said:


> It is just not necessary to have to be negative and berate others.



Why does it have to be so extreme? Why can't I just push a button and let someone know they are being annoying? There is someone on here that thinks they are very witty. They throw off a lot of interesting threads and it pisses me off. They know how to walk the DIMS line and I can't really report them. I would love to press a button and tell them to STOP it already. You are not funny and you are ruining a lot of interesting discussions. 

See, no berating, no abuse. If there was abuse, that is when one could find comfort in the MODS.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 21, 2010)

Full disclosure: I enjoy verbal sparring and being a devil's advocate. *Negative rep is passive aggressive.* If a person doesn't have the cojones to tell someone that they're being an ass, then...

I enjoyed Hyde Park because it sharpened my position on certain topics. For example, I started a gay marriage thread once and I was appalled at some of the reasons people were against it; but if that debate never took place, I wouldn't know why people are afraid of gays. On the other hand, several people eloquently and articulately explained why they were against gay marriage, and while I might not agree with their viewpoints, I most certainly understood and even respected why they were voting differently. 

Besides, without the opposition, who are you arguing against?



LoveBHMS said:


> Well Mathias surely you recognize that some individuals on Dims want to be able to practice being snide, passive aggressive, snarky, and rude in public and not worry about being hidden in the rep system.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 21, 2010)

Furthermore, I am so sick to death of this us vs. them mentality. I especially dislike people getting called a bully or members getting categorized into negative groups. Only the weak continue to victimize themselves when their actions are so obviously conniving and manipulative. If you believe strongly in your stance, you do not need anyone else to intervene on your behalf. It even strengthens your viewpoint when you can fight your own battles without creating an invisible group nemesis.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 21, 2010)

@OP - there's too much negativity on DIMS as it is without adding a special channel for it.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 21, 2010)

And joswitch, I don't care if I get infracted or banned for saying this, but you are one of the people I'm referencing above. Your continued antagonization of this so-called COF is annoying and negative and also a form of bullying.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 21, 2010)

@kayrae - lolz! That's really funny! ....1 - if you're objecting to the use of the term that yes, I coined, go back thro all my posts and count total uses and see the date I last used it... Then look at how many other people use(d) it... You'd be the latest, keeping it alive btw...  .... 2 - are you REALLY objecting to my not towing the party line? Does it truly outrage you so much that I don't just bow down and obey? If so - good! .... 3 - the folks you refer to form a sizable minority, if not a majority on Dims, esp. in terms of their posting activity... They are many, and they post A LOT, they are collectively (in effect, if not intent), pretty much tireless in stomping those they disagree with... I am one guy... I post sparingly, sometimes not at all for ages... Are you seriously suggesting that I succeed in bullying the majority of Dims? Cos if so I have a piece of toast that I have imbued with the essence of immortality (so long sought by De Leon) you can buy it from me for ooh, $10,000 ....  .... The irony in this: the last two disagreements I've had were not with those folks, and I've noticed some of them have dialled it back lately, while others have almost gone awol... Further, the disagreements I have had on here lately have been less heated, on my part at least...


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 21, 2010)

joswitch said:


> @kayrae


----------



## jenboo (Feb 21, 2010)

kayrae said:


> And joswitch, I don't care if I get infracted or banned for saying this, but you are one of the people I'm referencing above. Your continued antagonization of this so-called COF is annoying and negative and also a form of bullying.



what is COF?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 21, 2010)

joswitch said:


> @kayrae - lolz! That's really funny! ....1 - if you're objecting to the use of the term that yes, I coined, go back thro all my posts and count total uses and see the date I last used it... Then look at how many other people use(d) it... You'd be the latest, keeping it alive btw...  .... 2 - are you REALLY objecting to my not towing the party line? Does it truly outrage you so much that I don't just bow down and obey? If so - good! .... 3 - the folks you refer to form a sizable minority, if not a majority on Dims, esp. in terms of their posting activity... They are many, and they post A LOT, they are collectively (in effect, if not intent), pretty much tireless in stomping those they disagree with... I am one guy... I post sparingly, sometimes not at all for ages... Are you seriously suggesting that I succeed in bullying the majority of Dims? Cos if so I have a piece of toast that I have imbued with the essence of immortality (so long sought by De Leon) you can buy it from me for ooh, $10,000 ....  .... The irony in this: the last two disagreements I've had were not with those folks, and I've noticed some of them have dialled it back lately, while others have almost gone awol... Further, the disagreements I have had on here lately have been less heated, on my part at least...



They haven't gone awol, but there's another thread about that.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 21, 2010)

kayrae said:


> And joswitch, I don't care if I get infracted or banned for saying this, but you are one of the people I'm referencing above. Your continued antagonization of this so-called COF is annoying and negative and also a form of bullying.



Thank you for that.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Well Mathias surely you recognize that some individuals on Dims want to be able to practice being snide, passive aggressive, snarky, and rude in public and not worry about being hidden in the rep system.



Thing is though, they aren't getting away with it, even if it's not directly calling someone out.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 21, 2010)

Negative rep is just too passive aggressive for my tastes (besides, I've been completely pissed at some people on here but have given them rep for other things or generally agree with them, so I wouldn't want to take that away from them). Public sparring is just so much more fun, in my opinion. And if it's a really big issue, then you can just PM that jackass.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 21, 2010)

jenboo said:


> what is COF?



I've been wondering that every time somebody brings it up... it sounds angry though. Maybe College of Fury???


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I've been wondering that every time somebody brings it up... it sounds angry though. Maybe College of Fury???



It stands for Circle of Friends or Count our Feelings


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 21, 2010)

Mathias said:


> It stands for Circle of Friends.



Oh... now that is a happy name. I loved that movie. Very uplifting and cheery!


----------



## Isa (Feb 21, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Oh... now that is a happy name. I loved that movie. Very uplifting and cheery!



It may be a happy name but it was not created to be such. Here it's use is very much negative.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone said it was Coven of Friends.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 21, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Someone said it was Coven of Friends.


No, that's not obvious at all.

...and hands up who of the above-"named" are still here?

...that's what I thought.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 21, 2010)

Without negative rep the rating system is meaningless. Since you can't get repped down all the number really reflects is how often you post. If you post enough eventually somebody will like what you're saying and rep you. If you have a small, but active, group of followers you can get repped into the stratosphere while only appealing to a few like-minded cronies.


----------



## jenboo (Feb 21, 2010)

1. passively resists fulfilling routine social and occupational tasks
2. complains of being misunderstood and unappreciated by others
3. is sullen and argumentative
4. unreasonably criticizes and scorns authority
5. expresses envy and resentment toward those apparently more fortunate
6. voices exaggerated and persistent complaints of personal misfortune
7. alternates between hostile defiance and contrition


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2010)

jenboo said:


> 1. passively resists fulfilling routine social and occupational tasks
> 2. complains of being misunderstood and unappreciated by others
> 3. is sullen and argumentative
> 4. unreasonably criticizes and scorns authority
> ...



So... Why are you here?


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 21, 2010)

She's fat, I think.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 21, 2010)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## *Ravenous* (Feb 21, 2010)

I agreed with one person just cause I understood where he was coming from but I still firmly stand behind that there's no need for some "dislike button" so to speak if you disagree with someone why not just post so...hell really if you have something negative to say anyway keep that to yourself your negativity is so not welcomed here


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> She's fat, I think.



That made me laugh!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 21, 2010)

jenboo said:


> 1. passively resists fulfilling routine social and occupational tasks
> 2. complains of being misunderstood and unappreciated by others
> 3. is sullen and argumentative
> 4. unreasonably criticizes and scorns authority
> ...



Case in point. ^^^


----------



## jenboo (Feb 21, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Case in point. ^^^



hmmm? Not sure i get that....


----------



## mossystate (Feb 21, 2010)

subscribing!!

:smitten:

:eat1:

:bow:


----------



## jenboo (Feb 21, 2010)

Mathias said:


> So... Why are you here?



cause i love you Mathias and think you are super cute!!:kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2010)

jenboo said:


> hmmm? Not sure i get that....



lol Really? Ok, I'll bite. Simply put, given the hostile nature of your posts, you are acting the way you've described. Get it now?


----------



## jenboo (Feb 21, 2010)

Mathias said:


> lol Really? Ok, I'll bite. Simply put, given the hostile nature of your posts, you are acting the way you've described. Get it now?



wow! maybe i don't love you anymore!! my posts are not hostile they are read that way but that is not how they are written. you folks just dont get my superior humour!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 21, 2010)

jenboo said:


> wow! maybe i don't love you anymore!! my posts are not hostile they are read that way but that is not how they are written. you folks just dont get my superior humour!!



Jen, next time use a smiley face after your comment. Then they'll understand you're being funny.  <<like this


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2010)

jenboo said:


> wow! maybe i don't love you anymore!! my posts are not hostile they are read that way but that is not how they are written. you folks just dont get my superior humour!!



It doesn't matter how you might've written written it. That's how I and other see it. And no, it's not superior humor, it's just being snide, catty and condescending.


----------



## jenboo (Feb 21, 2010)

Mathias said:


> It doesn't matter how you might've written written it. That's how I and other see it. And no, it's not superior humor, it's just being snide, catty and condescending.



that is not very nice of you to say


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 21, 2010)

You should report his posts.


----------



## jenboo (Feb 21, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> You should report his posts.



is that a dig at me or a real suggestion?


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2010)

jenboo said:


> is that a dig at me or a real suggestion?



Nah, just some superior humor.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 21, 2010)

He called you "snide, catty and condescending". That is a personal attack, is it not? As you both know, such attacks are against the rules of these boards, not just in Hyde Park, but everywhere.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 21, 2010)

jenboo said:


> congratulations to you then.
> 
> *judge someone who gives a shit!* - very positive message, keep em up girl! You are making this place better for all!!





sorry, i don't normally respond to this stuff, even when i'm called out because i don't like to continue circles of negativity, but if you are going to quote my signature and try to make me look negative, put the whole thing in next time, please.

"proud World of Warcraft player.

judge someone who gives a shit!"

THAT is what it says, and it says that because people give me 'tude all the time about playing it. not negative at all actually, simply stating that i don't want to hear others' NEGATIVE opinions on my hobby.

have a great day


----------



## jenboo (Feb 21, 2010)

supersoup said:


> sorry, i don't normally respond to this stuff, even when i'm called out because i don't like to continue circles of negativity, but if you are going to quote my signature and try to make me look negative, put the whole thing in next time, please.
> 
> "proud World of Warcraft player.
> 
> ...



sorry, misunderstood. as the first sentence ended with a period I did not know it concluded on the further line. also i have no knowledge of world of warcraft and how it could be seen as negative so i was not aware of any connection


----------



## toni (Feb 22, 2010)

Totmacher said:


> Without negative rep the rating system is meaningless. Since you can't get repped down all the number really reflects is how often you post. If you post enough eventually somebody will like what you're saying and rep you. If you have a small, but active, group of followers you can get repped into the stratosphere while only appealing to a few like-minded cronies.



Totally agreed! This is rampant on the boards.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 22, 2010)

What is with the upset over who reps whom. Have never understood it. I cannot imagine how long it would take a person to get a ton of rep, if only their ' cronies ' are doing the repping. I am betting you get plenty of rep from your cronies . Yes? No? Maybe? I would also bet you get rep from people who just happen upon something you say. And then there are those who might not really like you all that much, but can't help but rep something you say.

People who say what totmacher has said, do you hate when people you personally like are many times repped just because they are who they are? You ( general you ) are of course going to get more prickly and suspicious when people you don't like have lots of rep. Oh, then we have the Rep Whine thread on the bhm forum. Those people are sullying the noble aspect of rep? Somebody should close that thread!

Cliques...cronies...those tend to be the words one uses when they just plain don't like some people. Eh. 

Rep is supposed to be fun. I have always liked checking mine. It is not supposed to be a persons lifeline or ruler. Want mine? Be my guest. I will make little goodie bags of it. I am out of pretty ribbon...sorry.


----------



## jenboo (Feb 22, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> He called you "snide, catty and condescending". That is a personal attack, is it not? As you both know, such attacks are against the rules of these boards, not just in Hyde Park, but everywhere.



well i tried and got no response so am guessing that it is not against the rules?


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 22, 2010)

Totmacher said:


> Without negative rep the rating system is meaningless. Since you can't get repped down all the number really reflects is how often you post. If you post enough eventually somebody will like what you're saying and rep you. If you have a small, but active, group of followers you can get repped into the stratosphere while only appealing to a few like-minded cronies.



*O*r you could just eliminate the REP system period-but, that is another issue... 

Postive Rep/Negative Rep.. to me is a very minor thing..There are other more important stuff to take from your Dims experience


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been on here pretty much since these boards (vBulletin) started.

Over that time, I've posted a bit over 2300 times and averaged 1.6 rep points per post. The average rep per post that actually received rep is significantly higher than that though. 

As far as cliques go, I can't say I'm in one or have one. Yes, some of the same people have repped me over the years and vice versa, but if it's organized they didn't bother to tell me about it. 

-Rusty


----------



## Mini (Feb 22, 2010)

Y'know what works even better than a negative rep system? Not being a fucking child.

Also, "Ignore."


----------



## joswitch (Feb 22, 2010)

Mini wins the thread.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 22, 2010)

kayrae said:


> Furthermore, I am so sick to death of this us vs. them mentality. I especially dislike people getting called a bully or members getting categorized into negative groups. Only the weak continue to victimize themselves when their actions are so obviously conniving and manipulative. If you believe strongly in your stance, you do not need anyone else to intervene on your behalf. It even strengthens your viewpoint when you can fight your own battles without creating an invisible group nemesis.



You really miss the point. Some people are not interested in fighting battles but rather just discussing personal issues and experiences. They wanted to be able to do that without outside commentar and harassment. This IS the COF party line (and I'm using that term with zero hesitation or remorse) that anyone who hates being harassed and ridiculed just needs to get over it and hey, they must lack maturity or something if they don't want to put up with constant cyberstalking and constant snarky responses to posts and constant thread derailing. 

I'm using the past tense here because when it comes to things like Weight Board discussions, those are pretty much gone. Nobody really uses it anymore because people who used to post there or who'd like to are aware that the trolls and thought police were never going to let up. We took our own advice and just stopped posting about things.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 22, 2010)

And you've missed my point. If I hate the behavior of "us." I also hate the behavior of "them." At some point, cool kids, y'all need to learn how to agree to disagree.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 22, 2010)

My thread was just a question that led to an idea.

Was it really necessary to stretch it to five pages?


----------



## Paquito (Feb 22, 2010)

We haven't even gotten to the pages of JPEGs yet, this thread has only just begun.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to the Internet. Need a crash course in Chat 101?



Gendo Ikari said:


> My thread was just a question that led to an idea.
> 
> Was it really necessary to stretch it to five pages?


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 22, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> You really miss the point. Some people are not interested in fighting battles but rather just discussing personal issues and experiences. They wanted to be able to do that without outside commentar and harassment. This IS the COF party line (and I'm using that term with zero hesitation or remorse) that anyone who hates being harassed and ridiculed just needs to get over it and hey, they must lack maturity or something if they don't want to put up with constant cyberstalking and constant snarky responses to posts and constant thread derailing.
> 
> I'm using the past tense here because when it comes to things like Weight Board discussions, those are pretty much gone. Nobody really uses it anymore because people who used to post there or who'd like to are aware that the trolls and thought police were never going to let up. We took our own advice and just stopped posting about things.



it's called one-on-one messaging, orwell.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 22, 2010)

kayrae said:


> Welcome to the Internet. Need a crash course in Chat 101?


You know.

It's about mind over matter. I don't mind, because you don't matter.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 22, 2010)

Wah wah wah


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 22, 2010)

kayrae said:


> Wah wah wah


Funny girl.

I think I'll get to like you soon enough.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 22, 2010)

From time to time, the thought has crossed my mind that rep should accrue to the originator of a thread which generates many responses, and comes to have a life of it's own. Perhaps the originator could get an extra rep point for every (or 10th, or 100th) reply - whatever seems fair. Frankly, I doubt if the creation of long threads is that deliberate. In some cases, the original poster does seem attuned to the needs of the community. In others, it seems more a happy (or unhappy) accident.

For me, the "favorite poems" thread has become my favorite, and I have rep'ed the originator for that reason, not necessarily because of the content of that specific post. Threads like BioDieselMan's sticky Green thread serve this community and, I suspect, many who are not regular members as well. It has value far beyond immediate topical interest. 

Conrad has stated quite recently the intent of establishing and maintaining the Dimensions community. I think it is to the credit of Conrad and the shared knowledge of our many members that Dimensions has become almost an on-line university.

So, wipe your feet when you come in, take your seat, and don't leave chewing gum stuck to your desk.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 22, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> My thread was just a question that led to an idea.
> 
> Was it really necessary to stretch it to five pages?



Why did you ask the question if you didn't want it discussed? You've been a member here for nearly four years now, you should know that not many threads are short and to the point.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 22, 2010)

Mini said:


> You are neither winning friends nor influencing people.


I don't care.


----------



## Mini (Feb 22, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> I don't care.



And you're doing a fantastic job of showing it.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 22, 2010)

Mini said:


> And you're doing a fantastic job of showing it.



Thank you. Anything else?


----------



## Mini (Feb 22, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> Thank you. Anything else?



You're still talking. Today I have made a friend.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Feb 22, 2010)

Mini said:


> You're still talking. Today I have made a friend.



Hm?

Whatever then, I'll take it for what it's worth.


----------



## jenboo (Feb 22, 2010)

jenboo said:


> well i tried and got no response so am guessing that it is not against the rules?



maybe you need to be in the "COF" in order for it to be considered rudeness/harassment/not allowed


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I thank you for the compliment but I don't think its likely that you're going to get a response out of the site owner. Maybe emailing him would increase your chances?

I think calling people harpies is pretty harsh, if you don't like what someone has to say its pretty easy to start a conversation and have an adult discussion. 



Gendo Ikari said:


> I was expecting this issue to be of such importance to get an answer from the big cheese and not the harpies.
> 
> And btw, when I say harpies, I don't include someone as attractive as you.
> 
> Nice picture.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 22, 2010)

> gendo - ...this issue to be of such importance...


that pop sound? That's your bubble bursting... 
And while we're at it you get the wooden spoon for actually referring to people as 'harpies' ... I'd only seen that on here as ironic self-reference before... A new low for gendo!


----------



## TotallyReal (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Hathor (Feb 25, 2010)

I like that there is no negative rep here. I need a place to post at where I feel vibes of positivity and acceptance*. Dims delivers that for me (for the most part since not everyone can get along).

*I take this back.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 25, 2010)

Talk about a waste of 6 pages.


There's no need for a negative rep system and Conrad already said no....end of story.

Mini still wins the thread for his comment though


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Talk about a waste of 6 pages.
> 
> 
> There's no need for a negative rep system and Conrad already said no....end of story.
> ...



I agree with you Kevin.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 25, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Talk about a waste of 6 pages.
> 
> 
> There's no need for a negative rep system and Conrad already said no....end of story.
> ...





I dont know that its a waste, people talking is usually a good thing even if they are in disagreement, and reallly the best way to get to know people is to talk to them. Conventional I know...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2010)

I just cruised my way through this thread and find myself amused again.

In case anyone cares why, it's funny that some of the very ones that seem most in support of negative rep are most likely to get the most of it, IMO  

Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Mar 1, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just cruised my way through this thread and find myself amused again.
> 
> In case anyone cares why, it's funny that some of the very ones that seem most in support of negative rep are most likely to get the most of it, IMO
> 
> Be careful what you wish for


Is that a threat?


----------



## Shosh (Mar 1, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> Is that a threat?



Dramatic much?


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Mar 1, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Dramatic much?



Indeed, I do have a flair for the dramatics.

Things that are important to people bring out passion and passion leads to Drama.

Dimensions is important, no?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 2, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> Indeed, I do have a flair for the dramatics.
> 
> Things that are important to people bring out passion and passion leads to Drama.
> 
> Dimensions is important, no?



I just want to say that, because your avatar is of a brooding, bespectacled man with fingers laced, I imagine all of your posts being spoken in a hoarse, bitter whisper, like some villain in a Saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 2, 2010)

Leonard said:


> I just want to say that, because your avatar is of a brooding, bespectacled man with fingers laced, I imagine all of your posts being spoken in a hoarse, bitter whisper, like some villain in a Saturday morning cartoon.



Kind of like Snidely Whiplash ....


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Mar 2, 2010)

Crap, they're on to me....


----------

